# CONTEST> Picture and Poetry(horse jumping)



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

What a cool idea! Is it ok if I post three? When is the deadline?

Me and Love Story:


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

Mya Jumping


----------



## Ak1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Thnx. Show off your horses I though!


----------



## englishrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Isn't there supposed to be a poem or is that a /or thing?


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

i have a poem  I wrote it two years ago now for a school assignment its when I first started riding Buzz but he was still techiquly my friends horse

The thunder of hooves
The thunder of us
As we race down the line
We are a team
Me and Buzz
Buzz and me
He will take me to the top
And I will feed him at night
We will conquer amazing obstacles
Perform our very best
Its the bond we share 
That makes us this way



not very good but I remembered it and thought I would share


----------



## Ak1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Great poem redtree! Either poem or pic or both


----------



## englishrider (Feb 4, 2010)

^ Oh okay


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

please make more, i know this thread is old, but please please make more poetry comps  i haven't seen any that i havent missed the deadline too


----------



## BennysLace (May 9, 2010)

Klein and her mom Stacey, first time ever taking jumping pics. Klein is a Percheron and loves to jump.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

^^ lol the contest is over... i was asking if someone else would make up another conteset though


----------



## BennysLace (May 9, 2010)

oooopppps lol


----------

